# HH: The Imperial Truth... When can we buy it?



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Ive seen this for sale at a few BL events now. Still not up on the website for order. When will BL stop punishing customers who do not live in the UK or Europe? Here, take my money! If I factor in flights to London get to a BL event to buy it would be a $1000+ book!


----------



## Khyzer (Dec 22, 2012)

I shoveled out the money to buy this off eBay... Don't... just don't... There is like only one or two stories that are actually cool. The rest of the thing was garbage... and a huge waste of my fucking money. I am beyond sick of shelling out all this money for shit material in return. I am so close to just giving up entirely on GW...


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

I've come so far with the HH. I feel almost obliged to finish it out now.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

They have stopped putting their stuff up on sale on the website because they hate everyone who does not attend their events.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Doelago said:


> They have stopped putting their stuff up on sale on the website because they hate everyone who does not attend their events.


So easy for us Australians to attend these UK events too! :wink:


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm in the UK and I have never made an event due to work. They even refused to sell me one because I couldn't go as my tour to Afghanistan got brought forward a week!!!!

It sucks. If you can't make it for what ever reason it's like you get punished by missing bits of the story.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I had one in my hand at the BL Dublin event this year, but when I was told it was €40 I had a shit fit. Wasn't paying that for the privilege of getting it a year early. It's all this exclusive shit that drives people to the likes of Pirate Bay.


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

If I do get to an event I will buy about 5 and sell 4 but at a fair mark up. (Buy for 20, sell for 30 for example).

Not the buy for 20 sell for 120 bullshit you get. That or leave it on auction so people can decide what to pay.


----------



## aerogems (May 16, 2013)

Khyzer said:


> I shoveled out the money to buy this off eBay... Don't... just don't... There is like only one or two stories that are actually cool. The rest of the thing was garbage... and a huge waste of my fucking money. I am beyond sick of shelling out all this money for shit material in return. I am so close to just giving up entirely on GW...


Also having read it, I'd tend to agree. Eventually they'll put it up for sale on the website and you can get it then, but there's no particular reason to be in any hurry to read it. It's on the shorter side, especially for an anthology, and most of the stories are kind of "meh". Sadly, it even includes what is quite probably the single worst ADB story I've ever read. So don't be in any rush to get it, you'll almost certainly just be disappointed once you do read it.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

This anthology is bad, and was for sale at the last 4 events from BL and Games Workshop. BL - please write something NEW:smoke:


----------



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

Anakwanar said:


> This anthology is bad, and was for sale at the last 4 events from BL and Games Workshop. BL - please write something NEW:smoke:


There's a good reason for that, it's their event exclusive anthology for this year. It was always going to be available at all their events this year.


----------



## Sev (Sep 15, 2013)

If anyone is still looking for this, BL just put the remaining copies of The Imperial Truth and a few other exclusive anthologies up for sale:

http://www.blacklibrary.com/exclusive-products/the-vault


----------



## Garrak (Jun 18, 2012)

Out of curiosity, what stories does this anthology contain?


----------



## Kalamoj (Nov 8, 2013)

Aaand I just missed it... 
I hope they will release a 20 Euro 'normal edition', just like Aureilan, BotS, etc.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Phew. Managed to grab the damn thing before it was gone.


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

Managed to order a copy


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

Back up to order, less than 10 available 
www.blacklibrary.com/exclusive-products/the-imperial-truth.html


----------

